
Ask HN: Best Escapism Books - caseyf7
I need a book to escape the monotony of COVID-19. Thinking of something like a lost at sea story, but open to your suggestions. HN readers always have the best recommendations.
======
barbe
anything by Carl Hiassan. Geoerges Simenon the short stories of Somerset
Maughm, John Collier, Graham Greene, Roald Dahl A Dandy in Aspic by Derek
Marlowe My Family and Other Animals by Gerald Durrell My Sister Eileen by Ruth
McKenney anything by Ben MacIntyre, Erik Larson Orchid Fever by Eric Hansen
The Food Explorer by Dahiel Stone

------
emersonrsantos
Try Oscar Wilde, if you like victorian english high society and their affairs.

